
Ask HN: Best book to learn about the JVM? - CRUDmeariver
I want to learn more about garbage collection tuning, common bottlenecks, how to use threads properly, the underlying implementation of the JVM and how it affects performance.  I write mostly Clojure and some Java, trying to increase throughput of APIs.  Looking for a more systematic learning method than trial and error through endless load tests.
======
gtw_jj_2
[https://www.amazon.com/Java-Performance-Charlie-
Hunt/dp/0137...](https://www.amazon.com/Java-Performance-Charlie-
Hunt/dp/0137142528)

[https://www.amazon.com/Java-Performance-Companion-Charlie-
Hu...](https://www.amazon.com/Java-Performance-Companion-Charlie-
Hunt/dp/0133796825)

[https://www.amazon.com/Java-Performance-Definitive-Guide-
Get...](https://www.amazon.com/Java-Performance-Definitive-Guide-
Getting/dp/1449358454/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_14_t_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=DMVVTVNP4VS1ZM050JW1)

------
le-mark
"Inside the Java Virtual Machine" old but good book about JVM impl by Bill
Veneers with some chapters online:

[https://www.artima.com/insidejvm/ed2/](https://www.artima.com/insidejvm/ed2/)

------
Sherxon9
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we_enrM7TSY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we_enrM7TSY)
this is one of the best talks on jvm and gc

